# Wyeast 4007 ML bacteria?



## Peter1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi folks,

Interested to hear if anyone has experience using this particular strain of ML bacteria in red wine?

I've read some about it and talked to a few winemakers who have used it in the past with their reds. Considering using it for my next batch of cab. 

Pete


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 19, 2014)

Peter, although I've never used it, I've never heard anything about it, good or bad...that almost scares me more than a bad review.
I highly recommend using Bacchus or Lalvin VP41, you won't be disappointed. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## geek (Mar 19, 2014)

I did once with fresh grapes in the fall.
No complains and no issues at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 19, 2014)

Geek, you used Wyeast in the smack pack? I thought that you used the white labs MLB in the tube?


----------



## mvcrews (Mar 20, 2014)

I've used the Wyeast ML blended strain liquid culture a bunch of times this year and so far it's been 100% reliable.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael, that is good news! thanks for your input on it!


----------



## Peter1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I may give it a shot on the next batch here. I'm a little gun shy since I've tried direct add, liquid culture in the past (white labs) without success. 

VP41 and CHRIS Hansen freeze dried have worked for me in the past. 

Thanks

Pete


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Peter1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry, meant CHR Hansen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Mar 20, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Geek, you used Wyeast in the smack pack? I thought that you used the white labs MLB in the tube?



Pumpkinman....

Yes, due to unavailability and "urgent" need I went to a relatively local HBS and they only carry Wyeast and guaranteed it; this place is very reputable and they have GREAT customer service (Maltose in Monroe).....so being my best quick option handy (I wanted to use Bacchus) I decided to pray this time and give it a try with my fresh grapes batch I made.

The results were very good and right on the spot, no issues at all.

The batch I used the White Labs crap was the juice bucket Merlot; which I ended up 'killing' the MLB and added k-meta.

Since I am still learning around this I'd like to know about flavor profiles imparted by the MLB. I'd use Wyeast again with no doubt as it is readily available around here but at the same time I'd like a more experienced geek that has tried Wyeast and other good brands like Lalvin Bacchus to chime in and tell me about flavor profiles imparted by both.

Since you know good about Lalvin maybe you could try Wyeast at least one in a small batch and give us pros/cons?

..


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 20, 2014)

Varis, good to know. I'm going to stick to the Lalvin strains, I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## oreoman (Mar 21, 2014)

This might be old news but I just found out today that Lalvin won't be manufacturing Bacchus anymore. They still have some in stock that expire in September but once they are gone that will be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli (Mar 23, 2014)

oreoman said:


> This might be old news but I just found out today that Lalvin won't be manufacturing Bacchus anymore. They still have some in stock that expire in September but once they are gone that will be it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




Sorry to hear that! For my small batches it is a perfect strain..... Hope they change their mind!


Sam


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 23, 2014)

Oreoman, where did you read this? I've done a few Google searches that haven't brought up any news about Bacchus being discontinued.


----------



## oreoman (Mar 23, 2014)

I spoke to Lalvin direct. Or I should say my LHBS spoke to them while I was in the store. They said due to costs and packaging they will be discontinuing it. The packages they have in stock expire in September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## oreoman (Mar 23, 2014)

Your welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

